# Atheism > Religion



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

First I'll state there is no proof for creationism, none, zip, zero, noda. Infact all data eliminates the possibilty of Genesis. By observing the facts of evolution, I agree with it.

Also IF there is a god, especially this one the christians, jews, muslims worship. He is an evil, egotistic power hungry person who doesnt deserve any worship or following, and I want nothing to do with him. I will die, and choose not to spend eternity in the presence of such a person. But religious people claim you dont have to follow SOME points of the bible, only a select few. To them its logical to completly ignore some parts of this holy book, yet claim other parts as fact, wich is fucken bullshit. God is EVIL. Anybody who decides to burn somebody for eternity because there not good enough for there domain , is evil in my books. And i know some dont believe in hell or heaven, yet still believe in god.

I dont need a book to teach me morals, They've come naturaly to me with the help of parents. With NO teaching of god whatsoever. Not even listend to somebody tell me the 10 commandments a single time.

Also i believe the world would be a better place WITHOUT religion. Watch this video. I love dawkins, this is his movie wich is basicly the same as his book. He's doing what all non believers should be doing.

(the god delusion)
(the virus of faith)

im wondering what people think here. i got in a pretty heated debate today, really frustrating trying to talk to full blown evangelical who wouldnt leave me alone


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

"Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent.
Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent.
Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil?
Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?"
- Epicurus


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

to argue that god doesnt exist becasue of what a cruel creature he would be, is pointless.
and you cant really say you choose not to spend eternity with such a creature.
these statements make it sound like you believe in the existance of god and just disagree with his whay of running things. (wich wuld be really retarded)

theres alot of believing people on this site, many of them wich i respect.
so im really not gonna go into this debate for the 100. time.

what i will say is thet your argument is weak and insulting to many. either whay its your opinion.

imo god is a figment of mans imagination.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Your one-sided, ignorant, weak statement does not deserve my comment.









"Christ love compels!"


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

to respond to the last 2 comments,

corey,
why is is pointless to question the ways of this god your supposed to worship? 
and why cant i say i wouldnt want to spend eternity with such a creator?
and I said "IF", me being able to put myself in the shoes of a believer and do some rational thinking and free thought is what everybody should do

and negative camber. There should be nobody who is in the middle IMO. Either you believe these books are fact and abandond scientific method or you dont. Its not ignorant either. You calling me ignorant for expressing free though and rational thinking is "ignorant"

and if my arguements are weak, there is no hope for you because you cant even grasp the simple concepts of your own religion


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

atheism is stupid. if you dont believe in god, theres no reason to talk about not believing in god.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You're argument is weak because you begin it by shutting out any possiblity that the counter to your empty pathetic attempt to bash religion is based on your speciulation as to what it is. 
You clearly state you don't know sh*t about what you are talking about because you have never bothered to consider it or try listening to anything regaurding it aside from what you hear from others with like opinions.

Thats the problem with your argument. Its not an argument. Its a statemnt of ignorance and resistance to allow the possiblity of anything aside from what you have already decided is "right". You assume that the morals that your parents have instilled into you reguarding decency and such have nothing to do with religion. But the simple fact remains that most of our morals in some way or another come from religious teachings. But hen you don't know any of mans history or the effect that religion has played. Aside from the negitive points that you assume must be correct because they fit your argument.

To summarize you haven't a clue as to what you are talking about.
But don't worry I'm not going to try and convince you or otherwise. You obviously have your mind made up. But as a decent person it would behoove you not to sh*t on others beliefs. Lest you make yourself out to be a very ignorant person.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

so youre saying IF you believed in god, allmighty god, the big old guy that can poke his head through the clouds and shoot lighting at your ass, you would then NOT believe in him afterall casue hes cruel etc etc..

its pointless. either you believe or you dont.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> im wondering what people think here. i got in a pretty heated debate today, really frustrating trying to talk to full blown religious wierdos


It is also hard to talk to people who live by such ignorance as you do. The hypocrisy you spew is unbelievable. You claim anyone who is religious is a fanatic, or "wierdos" as you so eloquently put it, yet the only one I see ranting and raving is you. It always amazes me how people such as yourself believe Christians try to shove beliefs down someone's throat when all I see is attacks on Christianity. I mean we can't even say "Merry Christmas" any more because of people like you.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> so youre saying IF you believed in god, allmighty god, the big old guy that can poke his head through the clouds and shoot lighting at your ass, you would then NOT believe in him afterall casue hes cruel etc etc..
> 
> its pointless. either you believe or you dont.


yes IF there was a god, i would rather die then follow his teachings

According to Numb 35:31 there are criminals which "deserves to die". In the Old Testament the following crimes deserved the death penalty:

1. Murder (Gen 9:6, Ex 21:12, Numb 35:16-21).

2. Abuse of father or mother (Ex 21:15).

3. Speaking a curse over parents (Ex 21:17).

4. Blasphemy against God (Lev 24:14-16,23).

5. Breaking the Sabbath (Ex 31:14, Numb 15:32-36).

6. Practicing magic (Ex 22:18).

7. Fortune telling and practicing sorcery (Lev 20:27).

8. Religious people who mislead others to fall away (Deut 13:1-5, 18:20).

9. Adultery and fornication (Lev 20:10-12, Deut 22:22).

10. If a woman has intercourse before marriage (Deut 22:20-21).

11. If two people have intercourse when one of them is engaged. (Deut 22:23-24).

12. The daughter of a priest practicing prostitution (Lev 21:9).

13. Rape of someone who is engaged (Deut 22:25).

14. Having intercourse with animals (Ex 22:19).

15. Worshipping idols (Ex 22:20, Lev 20:1-5, Deut 17:2-7).

16. Incest (Lev 20:11-12, 14, 19-21).

17. Homosexuality (Lev 20:13).

18. Kidnapping (Ex 21:16).

19. To bear false testimony at a trial (Deut 19:16, 19).

20. Contempt of court (Deut 17:8-13).

The manner of execution in the Old Testament could be stoning, burning, using a sword, spear or arrow (Lev 20:27, 21:9, Ex 19:13, 32:27, Numb 25:7-8).


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

What's Christmas got to do with religion? don't drag christmas into this.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nobody realizes that he started this topic to create drama. I say the thread should just end.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't care to prove to you what there is already substantial evidence all around you. If your very existance and all the life on earth is not proof for you. Then what would be an acceptable example for you? Would you like god himself to reach down and slap you upon the face?

I don't get why you feel the need to insult people that do have faith with a thread such as this. I find it ironic how small minded people like yourself preach on about how religion is forced upon them. And then they go and post this kind of slander. I can't seem to remember the last time a person of faith posted up here about how much they love god and tried to get everyone to convert. But numerous time you without faith toss up garbage like this.



TheWayThingsR said:


> Nobody realizes that he started this topic to create drama. I say the thread should just end.


No I am quite aware that was his intention of making this thread. Thats whats so pathetic about it. 
"humm let me sh*t on religion and see who I can get riled up."


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol i would like to see you say that to mister 666 himelf.

if i knew there was a god i would do anything to escape hell. omgf that place has to sux bigtime .. and think how kewl heaven would be... i bet you can shoal rhoms up there.. ( dreamy eyes)

anywhays. im off ot work. this thread will most likely be closed by then.

so remeber kids, play nice and Darwin FTW (had to gt thet IBTL)


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I don't care to prove to you what there is already substantial evidence all around you. If your very existance and all the life on earth is not proof for you. Then what would be an acceptable example for you? Would you like god himself to reach down and slap you upon the face?
> 
> I don't get why you feel the need to insult people that do have faith with a thread such as this. I find it ironic how small minded people like yourself preach on about how religion is forced upon them. And then they go and post this kind of slander. I can't seem to remember the last time a person of faith posted up here about how much they love god and tried to get everyone to convert. But numerous time you without faith toss up garbage like this.


Everything being here is not proof it was created by a supernatural being

This thread wasnt intended to insult people, It was to spread debate. And why do some atheists feel it necessary to try and turn people away from religion. Well watch the link to the movie i posted. It explains it perfectly.

If this thread is closed, the P-Fury mods are no better then a radical evangelical or radical Islamist


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If this thread is closed it just shows that the mods have the sense to see that your post was infact intended as insult. The manner in that you have presented your argument is a clear indication of your lack of respect for the beliefs of others.

Sorry, you have not provided a decent enough argument for me to take my time clicking your links and then waste even more time to watch some video made by a retard to sh*t on my beliefs.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Dawkins a retarded sh*t? lol ok..........

Answer this then, its only a 1 minute clip, worth your time?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

"what if im wrong?" the answer- "what if your wrong?"

great JuJu of the mountain.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hey im a firm believer in the juju in the sea!!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I have a great JuJu


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

heres another clip of dawkins everybody should watch, its a 10 min interview. He has pretty much the exact same beliefs as i do

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyk4o_ric...he-god-delusion


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im not gonna watch it. i still think its stupid to be atheist because if you dont believe in him, why are you compelled to talk about him?

im not a religious person i just dont see the point in that.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im not gonna watch it. i still think its stupid to be atheist because if you dont believe in him, why are you compelled to talk about him?
> 
> im not a religious person i just dont see the point in that.


Well one I like to find out whats true, of any subject. Most people are aswell, but are stuck in there religion. Also you should really watch the first videos i posted links for. There are alot of problams religion is causing, and has caused for generations. In the video Dawkins goes right up to a radical muslim in jerusalem who wants to convert the world to Islam and talks to him about the subject, even know the guy said he wishes there was an army of allah to be there to murder him for expressing skepticism about religion. Also goes right up to the evengelical leader in Colorado springs of the US and starts to debate evolution, and the nutcase flips out because Dawkins called his kids an animal by saying we evolved. Those are the people who embrase a nuclear world war because they believe that is the time of the return of jesus.

These people are getting into schools, and government around the world. The skeptics and science community seemed to step back to long and now we have to do the same fight over again that people faught so hard to get the upper hand over religion.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea but im not gonna watch those videos. i dont care to answer questions that cant be answered. if people didnt fight about religion they would fight about something else. its not going to change so there really is no point arguing it. i actually agree with the fact that you made this thread to cause conflict, which i want no part in. this is my last post in this thread. good day sir.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yea but im not gonna watch those videos. i dont care to answer questions that cant be answered. if people didnt fight about religion they would fight about something else. its not going to change so there really is no point arguing it. i actually agree with the fact that you made this thread to cause conflict, which i want no part in. this is my last post in this thread. good day sir.


ok duuuude, debate/conflict is such a bummer. Lets just go sit around a campfire, eat peanuts and play the guitar maaaaaaaaannn


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i guess i would be more conserned about this if i lived in a believing nation.

and dont get us wrong boozehound, debating is what this place is about (well some of it)
its just that we have had several of these discussions and it really doesnt solve anything.

its not like a believer will turn around when i argue on a subject that has to do with faith.

nor will i listen to the believer.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

god > you


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Athiesm in itself is a religion. You have faith that God does not exist.

You have asked us for proof of all sorts of things. So why dont you prove to me God doesnt exist?

Also, you obviously know very little about the religions you speak of.

Athiests have a funny way of saying religious people tell everyone what to believe. They spread this by telling people what to believe!

I will be back to this topic later this morning.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

too many peopel are labeled as atheist. many are actually Humanists.

hu·man·ism;

1. any system or mode of thought or action in which human interests, values, and dignity predominate. 
2. devotion to or study of the humanities. 
3. (sometimes initial capital letter) the studies, principles, or culture of the humanists. 
4. Philosophy. a variety of ethical theory and practice that emphasizes reason, scientific inquiry, and human fulfillment in the natural world and often rejects the importance of belief in God.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> yes IF there was a god, i would rather die then follow his teachings
> 
> According to Numb 35:31 there are criminals which "deserves to die". In the Old Testament the following crimes deserved the death penalty:
> 
> ...


We are under grace (Jesus-New Testament) and not under Law (Old Testament). We are called Christians (follower of Christ) and not (Judeaism-religion of the Jews) Old Testament.

I don't have time to discuss Creationism, I've stated facts on many other threads that you can look up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> too many peopel are labeled as atheist. many are actually Humanists.
> 
> hu·man·ism;
> 
> ...


I disagree. I consider myself a humanist, but I would never take the time to try and prove religions to be false.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> Dawkins a retarded sh*t? lol ok..........
> 
> Answer this then, its only a 1 minute clip, worth your time?


*
NO, I am tired of watching your Dawkin sh*t!*


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what do you disagree with?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't know why I get into these religious battles, but for some sick reason I can't resist.
I try to walk away, but can't.

I only have 2 questions for "Believers."

1.) Is god all loving?

2.) Does god know everything that's gonna happen before it happens?

If the answer is "Yes" to both of these, then the existence of god is impossible.

Impossible.

The bible says that god created man to "Love him, serve him and obey him."
Sounds kinda like a slave thing right from the getgo.

If god knows everything before it happens, then he know that his favorite angel lucifer would be kicked out of heaven and start up a resistence called "Hell."
Furthermore, god apparently knew that many of his children would "Screw up" and end up "Burning" in hell for eternity.

Does that sound "All loving?"

Oh wait... I know, I've heard this a million times...
"Free will!"
God gave his children free will.

Why would he let his creation backfire?

Now about Jesus.

Wow, that's a good one.... "The savior!"
Save from what... from god's f**k-up?

Okay, so here's what god did according to the bible.

One night, god picked out a virgin- her name was Mary.
God either artificially inseminated or raped this virgin in her sleep so that she would give birth to his son in human form.

That wasn't enough though... this son had to be persecuted, tortured and nailed to a cross and killed in order to save us all.

What kind of freakazoid sadistic wierdo must this "God" be?

Let's face it, there is no Santa, no Tooth Fairy, and no god.

Throughout history, things that couldn't be explained were appointed "Gods" so people could accept them.

The sun was a ball of fire in a chariot being pulled across the sky by a guy named "Apollo."
The sea was ruled by a god named "Neptune."
There were gods for everything mysterious.

Now, we look back at that and think how ridiculous that belief was.
How much less ridiculous are the beliefs of modern day worshipers?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> Athiesm in itself is a religion. You have faith that God does not exist.
> 
> You have asked us for proof of all sorts of things. So why dont you prove to me God doesnt exist?
> 
> ...


I must be a hippy too. I have argued that science itself is a religion, and that athiesm is a religion.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

These threads always follow the same path......A giant circle that goes round and round and round...and you know why?

Because there is no right or wrong answer....religion is whatever you want it to be...or not be. It is a personal thing. It is the one thing you have in your life that you have complete and total control over. Believe if you want....or dont...it is entirely up to you....no one can control that...and debating the fact wont change a thing.

So to you believers and non-believers...I would say exactly the same thing.....what ever works for you and makes your life happier....go for it....just dont try and force anything down my throat. I dont need or care about your religious beliefs.....religion is personal thing and who am I to say you are right or wrong?

And for that reason....and the fact that people cant play nice when discussing this topic....Closed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK..Im going to reopen this subject...but if there is any member or religion bashing I will shut it down again and issue warnings to the people involved. You can disagree without being disrespectful...it will just take a little intelligence...if you dont have it...I suggest you stay away from this subject.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It is a personal thing.


This is basically the answer to every religious question ever asked.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> ^^^Incorrect. A person can believe in God, or gods without believing in "these books"
> 
> I must be a hippy too. I have argued that science itself is a religion, and that athiesm is a religion.


Yes there are people, but there not religious. Ive had the thought that there could be a creator of sort outside the limits of the universe. But the universe is so vast there is no reason to expand that thought any further. Once the human race can travel the universe at will and has masterd all forms of matter and energy then we can worry about that, For all we know it will take that before a creator even notices us.

Atheism is not a relgion, nor is science. 
Religion " 1. Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe.
2. A personal or institutionalized system grounded in such belief and worship."

I have belief and faith that im goona wake up to my piranhas still alive this morning. Yet thats not a religion, i dont believe in the great juju at the bottom of the tank keeping the chemistry and temperature right


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Boozehound, the first sign of a belief becoming a religion is when the person who believes feels the need to preach his beliefs to others...which basically sums up this whole thread :laugh:


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Boozehound, the first sign of a belief becoming a religion is when the person who believes feels the need to preach his beliefs to others...which basically sums up this whole thread :laugh:


i feel the need to tell people that piranhas are awesome fish to keep, and is alot more fulfilling then goldfish. That does not make it a religion


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok so lets get this straigh:

Boozze: you want someone to prove god exists and explain why gods does what he does. or leave their faith.

dannyboy: you want everything to be of some spiritual, religious or deeper meaning. (really you just want to hug trees, but that another topic)

GG: wants this whole thing to end.

The believers: wants to be left alone with their thoughts and not be critizised. maybe preach alittle, but not here.

The uncertain: just wants someone to show them the right path.

Me: i just wrote this to up my post count!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

geez if you dont believe in God, then don't... just dont mind those others that do..


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

fish lover said:


> geez if you dont believe in God, then don't... just dont mind those others that do..


if it was that easy then it should go both ways.

tell that to the jehovas, mormons, evangelicals, Islamists, 
and majority of the christians who take the bible as literal fact, who feel it necessary to fight for thigns like creationism to be taught in school, and to get into government office and impose religion on society.

right now the atheists who feel the need to try and bring science and rational thought to people are the underdogs


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

for anybody ses we should just let religion take its coarse, without trying to spread reason watch this short clip, explains it pretty well, and this is only for North America


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

boozehound420 said:


> Boozehound, the first sign of a belief becoming a religion is when the person who believes feels the need to preach his beliefs to others...which basically sums up this whole thread :laugh:


i feel the need to tell people that piranhas are awesome fish to keep, and is alot more fulfilling then goldfish. That does not make it a religion
[/quote]

I was talking about athiesm


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> geez if you dont believe in God, then don't... just dont mind those others that do..


if it was that easy then it should go both ways.

tell that to the jehovas, mormons, evangelicals, Islamists, 
and majority of the christians who take the bible as literal fact, who feel it necessary to fight for thigns like creationism to be taught in school, and to get into government office and impose religion on society.

right now the atheists who feel the need to try and bring science and rational thought to people are the underdogs
[/quote]

You were the one that brought this topic to this forum. Not the Jehova's witnesses not the Mormons not the evangelicals and not the Islam's. 
And all of those groups do not impose their beliefs in the very disrespectful manner that you do your's.

But again your debates all stem form your lack of knowledge so I find it hard to take you or your beliefs seriously.

So all the crap that you say is horrible about religion you yourself perpetuate. So again can you please tell me why anyone should consider your opinion valid when you practice what you preach aganst.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's two definitions for you Boozehound:

a cause, principle, or system of beliefs held to with ardor and faith 
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/netdict?Religion

A cause, principle, or activity pursued with zeal or conscientious devotion.
http://www.answers.com/topic/religion

Sounds like science and athiesm fits both these definitions to me. In fact you are pursuing this cause with zeal and conscientious devotion.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like Dawkins says... there are many people that are so brainwashed since birth to believe in god that there's no convincing them otherwise.

Frustrating as it is... there are many people still out there having "Faith" in a myth... and there will be for many years to come.

Someday, human intelligence as a whole will evolve beyond such notions, and belief in some supernatural entity will be a thing of the past.

Bibles, crucifixes and other religious artifacts will be found in museums alongside Native American tribal masks and voodoo rattles.:nod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Like Dawkins says... there are many people that are so brainwashed since birth to believe in god that there's no convincing them otherwise.
> 
> Frustrating as it is... there are many people still out there having "Faith" in a myth... and there will be for many years to come.
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with religions and God?

I dont pray to a God, I dont think there is one out there with control over me, I dont think I will go to some mythical place when I die...but I do find comfort in my spirituality which embraces all religions.

People who dont condemn hatred and killing, under any circumstances, are not truely religious people IMO.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> god > you


You said it man, nobody fucks with da Jesus.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Here's two definitions for you Boozehound:
> 
> a cause, principle, or system of beliefs held to with ardor and faith
> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/netdict?Religion
> ...


you choose to go by the less followed definition. LIke i said before. I choose to keep piranhas and spread the word of how awesome they are with zeal and conscientious devotion. That does not make it a religion


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Athiests are brothers and sisters or faith just like those of other religions. They allow what they know to carry thier legs until they reach the unknown...then they take the leap of faith. They make *believe* in something, without factual evidence.

Are you sure you are not an agnostic boozehoud. You seem to be more bent on not believing anything which has no proof, you think there should be a reason for everything.

In the end really, Ive found that nyou can either die believing in this beautiful idea of life and what it means, knowing that this life is just one peice of the puzzle of existence... or you can die from lack of oxygen to the brain. Its your choice?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> You were the one that brought this topic to this forum. Not the Jehova's witnesses not the Mormons not the evangelicals and not the Islam's.
> And all of those groups do not impose their beliefs in the very disrespectful manner that you do your's.
> 
> But again your debates all stem form your lack of knowledge so I find it hard to take you or your beliefs seriously.
> ...


I still dont see how im being disrespectfull. I erased the profanity used, i thought most people have moved past that as being offensive.

What is my knowladge lacking? Why dont you believe in the Hindu gods, why not Zeus, why not Thor, why not the Flying Spagetti Monster, Or Russell's Teapot orbiting the sun watching over us all.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Are you sure you are not an agnostic boozehoud. You seem to be more bent on not believing anything which has no proof, you think there should be a reason for everything.


im atheist, agnostic, i believe in natural theology, freethough, deism, rationalism, humansm (life stance), non theistic, secular Call it one thing or all the above, thats up to you
people tend to not want to be called atheists because they express there views, and openly say there an atheists


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> Here's two definitions for you Boozehound:
> 
> a cause, principle, or system of beliefs held to with ardor and faith
> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/netdict?Religion
> ...


you choose to go by the less followed definition. LIke i said before. I choose to keep piranhas and spread the word of how awesome they are with zeal and conscientious devotion. That does not make it a religion
[/quote]

Yeah, I was at the DMV yesterday, and there was a mother there with her two little children... probably about kindergarten age... and one of them kept saying something about "Jesus..." and I just got a sick feeling in my stomach.

It's a horrible thing to do to a child... mess it up by filling their head full of all that relilgion nonsense.
Very crippling.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> Yeah, I was at the DMV yesterday, and there was a mother there with her two little children... probably about kindergarten age... and one of them kept saying something about "Jesus..." and I just got a sick feeling in my stomach.
> 
> It's a horrible thing to do to a child... mess it up by filling their head full of all that relilgion nonsense.
> Very crippling.


Yes instilling a sense of meaning and reason for existance is so abusive. What a horrible parent. Next thing you know they will be bottle feeding those kids crack.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Yeah, I was at the DMV yesterday, and there was a mother there with her two little children... probably about kindergarten age... and one of them kept saying something about "Jesus..." and I just got a sick feeling in my stomach.
> 
> It's a horrible thing to do to a child... mess it up by filling their head full of all that relilgion nonsense.
> Very crippling.


Yes instilling a sense of meaning and reason for existance is so abusive. What a horrible parent. Next thing you know they will be bottle feeding those kids crack.
[/quote]

I'm glad you came around and saw the light.
Yes, I couldn't agree more.
Instilling a sense of meaning and reason for existence based on myth... on delusion... that is abusive.

"God loves you, so do what he says or you're going to go to hell and suffer for all eternity!"
What a loving thing to tell a child.

"Do good things for others in your life so that you can get a 'Good seat' in heaven!

That's SO much better than "Do good things to others because it's the right thing to do as a member of the human race... and do it for reasons other than personal gain.

Man, I can go on and on here!
But I won't.

You're too brainwashed.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

IMO man created god, not the other way around.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Everyone knows that I win these topics.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Everybody should spend the time to find these episodes and watch them, for the skeptics and people who want to try and elighten themselves will love the BULLSHIT episodes regarding religion. 
For the full blown, closed minded blind followers dont even bother because nothing seems to get through to you. 
Your stuck in the loop of well the bible ses so, and the bible is true, so it has to be true since god wrote it

You can get them all on www.torrentspy.com and alot are on youtube aswell

I'll summories eash episode, but you should really watch them. This is the best show on television if you ask me. The eps not regarding religion are just as worthy of your time aswell. Much more then whatever show you watch all the time now. Therse probly more regarding religion but i havent watched all of the first 3 seasons yet.

*CREATIONISM* *season 1 episode 8*
proves theres no evidence for creationism, And shows how Intelegent design is NOT science. Its very clear if you have ever taken a science class in your life.

SCIENCE is observation, hypothesis(theory), testing, debate
RELIGION is fiction, assertion, insisting, twisting fact, and sometimes leads to torturing

And shows how creationism is sneaking back into science classes. Dawkins movie gets into more detail about this but Bullshit attends a meating at a school board where people are trying to convice them creationism is science.

*THE BIBLE** season 2 episode 6 *
Shows how the bible is full of imposibilities, contradictions, how rediculous it is to believe in some parts as literal fact, and some parts completly ignore. They do it as a read along so all you religious folk can get out your bible and follow along. The main point is to NOT take the bible as literal fact, take it as a life lesson, like many other books that have been written.

*HOLIER THAN THOU* *season 3 episode 5*
mother taresa, took money from criminals, and the 50 said million went to religious activists, training nuns, and now sits in the vatican bank (to help rape more little alter boys). and her home for the dieing was fucken horrible

gondi, was good but not a saint, unless saints are aloud to be racists (yes i know its a different world now) but if the worlds different dont look up to these people

also brings some more light on the dalai lama

*SIGNS FROM HEAVEN* *season 3 episode 12*
complete bullshit, face on grilled cheeses, and that stupid fucken blanket that was proved not old enough to be used to wrap up jesus. This episode also points out that hanging from a cross by your hands is impossible, the weight of the body would rip it right out (and yes people have tried it)

*THE 12 STEP PROGRAM season 2 episode 12*
bullshit, just a way for religion to sneak in and bash people into self hatred, so god can bring them back up. Thankfully the coarts are starting to realise these are religious cults and forcing people to go is wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Boozehound, why should we watch these videos when you clearly havent taken the time to study and of the religions you bash?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Or just watch a short video at the following link

http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=2022


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

this thread is still open







?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Boozehound, why should we watch these videos when you clearly havent taken the time to study and of the religions you bash?


The penn and teller show interviews people on both sides of the arguments. The episode on the bible is the best example. They do the studying for you. Watching these shows IS studying. What the f*ck do you want me to study, what read the bible OT and NT. the quran or what? Ive read enough quotes and different points of view on the bible to know all i need to know. Theres nothing more to study after watching all these things im posting. What does studying mean to you, attending church? It wont make a difference, its all bullshit.

These movies and TV episodes arent just opinions, there show proof, logic and reason.

I think its YOU who needs to do some more studying. Since you wont even watch a couple hours of video that are against your point of view


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

boozehound420 said:


> Boozehound, why should we watch these videos when you clearly havent taken the time to study and of the religions you bash?


The penn and teller show interviews people on both sides of the arguments. The episode on the bible is the best example. They do the studying for you. Watching these shows IS studying. What the f*ck do you want me to study, what read the bible OT and NT. the quran or what? Ive read enough quotes and different points of view on the bible to know all i need to know. Theres nothing more to study after watching all these things im posting. What does studying mean to you, attending church? It wont make a difference, its all bullshit.

These movies and TV episodes arent just opinions, there show proof, logic and reason.
[/quote]

You want to become a cop right?

Say, one day, you become a detective. You are at a murder scene. Someone says "well, the neighbour said the man had only one enemy, his son. So he must be the killer". Would you arrest the son? Or would you pick apart every detail of the case until you, *for yourself*, could decide what you believe? Penn and Teller are sensational, they love to go over the top to appeal to a certain audience. The simple fact is you cant group every single person who follows a religion into one big category and call them name...because every person's faith is made up of thier own relation to the traditions and thier lives.

Its funny to see people get so upset over this issue. There are people being murdered, children starving, teens getting AIDS...and yet, we collectively have an ego so large that we would rather tell eachother what to believe in when it comes to our personal lives.

A pathetic society, at times.

To hate fundamentalists who impose thier religion on others, who start wars, who brainwash people...that is one thing...but to say church is bullshit and reading the Quran is pointless IS offensive and quite honestly, shows you have little to no respect for anyone other than your pompous self.

Oh, and if you are going to use Penn and Teller as your main source for what you believe in..well..some would say thats bullshit


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ive stated a few times reading these books and using them to guide your life, and teach you a life lesson is fine. I have no problam with that. I have a problam with people useing them as ACTUAL FACT! because there not, there bullshit, fictional ancient myths.

I dont have less respect, but i have pitty for people who need a book to teach them a lesson, when millions of people can come to the same conclusion without following a fictional being, myself included.

Penn and tellar are justs comdian hosts for a TV show. But they talk to some very important and respected people on both sides of the argument. And ive spend countless hours watching video of lectures, and informative shows on the subjects.

Heres a shortend version of the BIBLE episode, how can you say theres anything wrong with that saying. There not making anything up





I'd rather have these discussion with other atheists, skeptics, agnostics, etc. etc. but turns out p-fury is religious for the most part, or the other non believers are scared to talk about it, or just dont give a f*ck


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'll have to agree with both sides on this issue. While I agree going to church is bullshit and reading the Quran is pointless, I also believe an organized athesim that want to build rules is bullshit. Eat sh*t to anyone that is involved with it.

I will say that I to used to be like you boozehound420, but then I found out that its pointless. Even though I see the the Christian, Jewish, Muslim God as strange whom mouths golden rules and forgiveness, then invented hell, whom mouths morals to other people and has none himself, who frowns upon crimes yet commits them all, who created man without invitation, then tries to shuffle the responsibility for man's acts upon man, instead of honorably placing it where it belongs, upon himself. And finally with altogether divine obtuseness, invites the poor & abused to worship him.

Point is, we will never know if a God does exist. Many people say we will know at death. But that is flawed logic. Just because a God may exist doesn't mean an afterlife does. And vice versa, just because there maybe an afterlife, doesn't mean a God is in existence.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I was at the DMV yesterday, and there was a mother there with her two little children... probably about kindergarten age... and one of them kept saying something about "Jesus..." and I just got a sick feeling in my stomach.
> 
> It's a horrible thing to do to a child... mess it up by filling their head full of all that relilgion nonsense.
> Very crippling.


Wow, congratulations are in order, your insightful statement has turned over a new leaf for parenting. You're right, why teach a child discipline, obedience, and morality? Do you actually believe the stuff you write?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

boozehound420 said:


> I'd rather have these discussion with other atheists, skeptics, agnostics, etc. etc.


This alone speaks volumes...

Ive put in my opinion, Im not goin to try and tell you what to think. I will just state from my earlier post:



> In the end really, Ive found that nyou can either die believing in this beautiful idea of life and what it means, knowing that this life is just one peice of the puzzle of existence... or you can die from lack of oxygen to the brain. Its your choice?


Namaste


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

flyboy said:


> Wow, congratulations are in order, your insightful statement has turned over a new leaf for parenting. You're right, why teach a child discipline, obedience, and morality? Do you actually believe the stuff you write?


You can teach your child that without telling them lies, without useing the fear of hell, and telling them that a powerfull being watches over them, when theres no reason to believe there actually is.

and to USER, the only rule i would like to impose as an atheist, and the only rule ALL seculer people want is to keep religion out of schools and government. Ive never heard any other person think otherwise


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

First off not all "secularist" peoples want religion out of schools and government, I believe you have modern leftist secularism and laicism mixed together. Religion has a place in school, its called philosophy.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

:lock:







:lock:







:lock:







:lock:







:lock:


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

User said:


> First off not all "secularist" peoples want religion out of schools and government, I believe you have modern leftist secularism and laicism mixed together. Religion has a place in school, its called philosophy.


Ive tried catagorizing my beliefs under a single thing and it never works, Therse dozens of definitions i fit under so I just said the main one. And i really dont feel the need to catagorise my beliefs, but without doing it its hard to discuss it with other people that dont know me.

Your right it does belong in history and philosophy. What I'm against is teaching it as fact, wich alot of people are still pushing for, even know it was faught so hard to get religion out of schools. 
Then theres the whole issue of private school, uniforms, bible study from preschool up. I dont think government or anybody should have the ability to force people they cant have that in a school they pay 500$ a week to have there kids go to.

But on the other hand I feel its wrong to teach kids these things as fact at such a young age, when there so exceptible to influence. So the most i can do on that subject is try and convince people its not necessary and should be taught as history and philosphy, with a neutral teacher.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

sounds like a repost to me


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

flyboy said:


> this thread is still open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's open, why shouldn't it be?
Because there's arguement?

If you don't like it, don't post in it.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Atheis don't believe, so lets keep it that way and leave people be to believe what they want to believe.
Done for done done.









You guys can debate all you want and try to disprove all you want but there will be a time when you'll come to realize that there is a god and you are at his mercy and this moment is only between you and the almighty.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Atheis don't believe, so lets keep it that way and leave people be to believe what they want to believe.
> Done for done done.
> 
> 
> ...


"At his mercy?"









What kind of "All lovinig" god would have his beloved children at "His mercy?"

Anybody with at least average intelligence can figure out in about 5 minutes that an "All knowing, All loving god" isn't going to create man so that half of them would suffer in hell for eternity... nor would he rape a virgin in her sleep just because he wanted a son that he could have tortured and put to death so as to "Save" his beloved children from their sins.

C'mon.

Think.

Just for 5 minutes... with your rational mind, not the brainwashed mind society gave you.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey man. Let me put it to you this way. right now I need faith really badly. My newborn son has a hole in his heart that is going to need open heart surgery. 
So right now aside from a sh*t load of cash to pay for it. I need to have faith and pray to god that everything is going to work out right. 
So it just gets to me that you so pompously come in here and state how worthless faith is and how those that have it must be stupid in some way or another. because right now that is one of the few things I have.

And thats all I have to say on this f*cking topic.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Hey man. Let me put it to you this way. right now I need faith really badly. My newborn son has a hole in his heart that is going to need open heart surgery.
> So right now aside from a sh*t load of cash to pay for it. I need to have faith and pray to god that everything is going to work out right.
> So it just gets to me that you so pompously come in here and state how worthless faith is and how those that have it must be stupid in some way or another. because right now that is one of the few things I have.
> 
> And thats all I have to say on this f*cking topic.


Hey man I am really pulling for you..... I know we disagree on PS3 vs. 360








but seriously, I don't really want to go into details (too personal, I don't really open up to friends, let alone a piranha forum) but I completely know where you are coming from. The septum normally seals up after birth, but in some instances... close to both of us......... this doesn't happen. I am glad to hear that in your case it was caught early enough to make a difference.

With regards to this thread........ I am an atheist, but to the thread starter.... please, I encourage open debate or conversation, but you left no room for it with the title "atheism > religion" which is nothing but inflammatory.... I really wish you could have represented yourself better.

Don't fool yourself into thinking that you REALLY wanted an open intelligent debate... I mean I completely know where your beliefs are coming from, but don't think for a second that you are any more open minded than some of those here who believe.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, like I stated in my first reply on this thread, I know better than to get into these debates... but for some reason I just can't stay out of it.

Perhaps it's because I was raised devout christian and then started thinking for myself.

Perhaps it's because I dedicated much of my adult life into studying religions and seeking the truth.

Perhaps it's because several years ago I partnered with an author/philosopher in Canada to cowrite a book on the nonexistence of god... we entitled it "The Broadcast Theory- a look into the composition of existence).

Anywho, one thing that I learned long ago (But obviously didn't learn enough to change...)
People are very emotional about their religious beliefs.
A good way to really piss people off and "Ruin" friendships is to tell them their religious beliefs are wrong.

I'm done with this thread.
I don't think it should be locked down... I don't think it's an unethical discussion/arguement, I personally am just tired of "Beating my head against the wall" over it.

Moving on and back to piranhas...


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Hey man. Let me put it to you this way. right now I need faith really badly. My newborn son has a hole in his heart that is going to need open heart surgery.
> So right now aside from a sh*t load of cash to pay for it. I need to have faith and pray to god that everything is going to work out right.
> So it just gets to me that you so pompously come in here and state how worthless faith is and how those that have it must be stupid in some way or another. because right now that is one of the few things I have.
> 
> And thats all I have to say on this f*cking topic.


Sorry to hear that man. Heres a message from my friend, who just had his first kid. 
"The strongest force in the universe is a parents love"
I hope everything goes well


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Black, that was honestly very touching. You know we are sending our love.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> Here's two definitions for you Boozehound:
> 
> a cause, principle, or system of beliefs held to with ardor and faith
> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/netdict?Religion
> ...


you choose to go by the less followed definition. LIke i said before. I choose to keep piranhas and spread the word of how awesome they are with zeal and conscientious devotion. That does not make it a religion
[/quote]

So you agree, based on some of the available definitions that athiesm, and science itself can be considered religions?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Atheis don't believe, so lets keep it that way and leave people be to believe what they want to believe.
> Done for done done.
> 
> 
> ...


"At his mercy?"









What kind of "All lovinig" god would have his beloved children at "His mercy?"

Anybody with at least average intelligence can figure out in about 5 minutes that an "All knowing, All loving god" isn't going to create man so that half of them would suffer in hell for eternity... nor would he rape a virgin in her sleep just because he wanted a son that he could have tortured and put to death so as to "Save" his beloved children from their sins.

C'mon.

Think.

Just for 5 minutes... with your rational mind, not the brainwashed mind society gave you.
[/quote]

You are so negative, it is unbearable. My mind is brainwashed but at least I don't see everything as negative as you. 
Since you are so smart, I'll just stop here. You win. You are so cool.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I may... or may not.... read all of the previous posts...

but let me say... as a scientist... that science does not disprove religion. It may provide evidence against certain historical and biological things, but not against faith itself.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I do think that literal interpretation of some older biblical text (...the Old Testament) is not the way to go.

But who am I, or anyone, to tell you about your faith? Believe what you believe, just dont let your beliefs hurt others.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Atheis don't believe, so lets keep it that way and leave people be to believe what they want to believe.
> Done for done done.
> 
> 
> ...


"At his mercy?"









What kind of "All lovinig" god would have his beloved children at "His mercy?"

Anybody with at least average intelligence can figure out in about 5 minutes that an "All knowing, All loving god" isn't going to create man so that half of them would suffer in hell for eternity... nor would he rape a virgin in her sleep just because he wanted a son that he could have tortured and put to death so as to "Save" his beloved children from their sins.

C'mon.

Think.

Just for 5 minutes... with your rational mind, not the brainwashed mind society gave you. [/quote]

i agree. i think more people should use their brains. if they did they'd say "hey who said that Mary was raped? oh yeah that guy on the boards. not anyone who would actually _know._

and some people's take on "free will" is really amusing. i mean come on. did i really read that God condemns half of the human race to hell? i love this.

think of God as a parent. if this parent did NOT try to impart some sort of moral system to their child would you consider them a good parent? if you saw a child about to touch fire would you not tell the child not to do it. isn't that what God's "arbitrary rules" are? his way of saying that some things are bad for us and it's a good idea to stay away from them? i mean nowhere in the entire bible does God say "I'm going to MAKE you follow me." i'm pretty sure that it's a pretty big theme that you get to choose if you want to have anything to do with God or not. now as this parent, if the child said their entire life that they didn't want to have anything to do with the parent is the parent expected to force their way into the child's life? is the parent supposed to actually force the child to do everything they want? keep in mind that in God's case, it's every moment of your entire life. does a good parent wish for a child that will do everything they want like a robot or an individual that can think on its own? and hell is God saying that if you don't want him to be a part of your life you don't have to. you can be totally separated if that's what you want. show me in the bible where you experience physical torture. hell is painful because when you die you find out that God DOES exist and that there really is a being that you can talk to about anything you want, ask any question, and get THE answer. and you don't get to. it's being consumed with sadness at realizing that. don't talk to me about knowing how Christianity works when you don't understand the basic tenants of my faith.

and a secular government is unconstitutional. we DON'T have a theocracy. that's what America separated from. and to say that people in government are not allowed to have faith of any kind including atheism. if an atheist was the president, i'd probably disagree with him because that's what happens with people but i wouldn't wish that he wasn't allowed to practice atheism. don't talk about how you think tolerance should work both ways and then talk about being able to forbid a large group of people to be able to have faith of any kind.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Let me be that guy with a long drawn out respose:

I am 20 years old but have delivered a speech very similar to this 3 times in my life and it has changed many people:

Lets put science and facts to the test. Could you have been born a dog? This question seems all to easy, Yes, why not? in answering this question you have answered a realm you are unaware of. In answering yes then you are simply stating "Yeah I could have been born a dog, donkey, horse, cow, ant, whatever" Now lets examine the facts. Ants outnumber humans 10,000 to 1, cows far outnumber humans, FISH in the ocean, give me a break. Certain types of fish will lay hundreds of thousands of eggs. So when all is broken down, for every human that is born there are 1,000,000 other things other than humans crawling, hatching, and being born.

So lets look at when you were born, you could havve been born 1,000,001 things, from a cow to a monkey, from a bird, to heck, a piranha, think of how many mosquitos you have smacked dead on your arm, that could have been you. Rationale should hit you at this moment, LUCK, is it LUCK that you were born a human? You are 4 times more likely to die falling out of bed tonight, then 'lucking' out and being born a human. If I stood with you on a 1 acre plot of grass, and told you that 1 and only 1 strand of grass was the 'human' piece, you would be far more likely to 'luck' out there, then with natures statistics.

Now lets look at science farther, we came from cells 'right'? You already know where I am going, Does anyone know what a google is? well one in 1 google would be your chances of lucking out and being formed into a human instead of a cell, a google is from the word "googol" 1 with 100 zeros after it, let me spell that out, your odds of being a human are 1 / 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 according to everything NATURE and SCIENCE and FACTS tell us

what am I trying to prove, certainly our animals are alive and well, my dog drools all over me and is very well a creature, but certainly something seperates us, my dog doesn't have the same purpose on this earth I do.

Answer one last question, what is more possible that you 'lucked' out and were born a human, or that someone meant for you to be who you are. Something is either luck or is meant to be, and to me, there is a better chance there is a god then 1 in a google.

Black, your son will be in my prayers, if you feel comfortable I would love a pm on his condition, my son is 1 and I don't know what I would do without him, lay it all to the lord bro, all is in his plans, and he knows every humans destiny from adam to the anti-christ, but maybe when he thought of you and your family he saw that you would lay down everything for him, and 'not thy will but yours be done' would fall from your mouth.

Kyle

I am far from perfect, I am one of the biggest hypocrits alive, but I hope someone is moved here.

If you want to argue with me, argue on what I have stated, not on bones, dinosaurs etc. Because I will simply come back to the "well whats more probable you are wrong or 1 in a google" If you want to argue with what someone else has stated then argue with them.

I have heard all the things boozehound and User have to say, and have read books on how to 'convert' these people, but was told best in one book I read, sorry name skips my mind, there are certain people on this earth, in fact many of them, that will not accept that man has walked on the moon, no matter what you show them as 'proof' the tap was bogus, the 'moon rocks' are from the grand canyon, etc. There is nothing that can prove it for them simply because. These are the same kind of people that it is impossible to argue religion with, why? because there is not proof, it's called faith for a reason, don't waste your time.

As for those who wish to argue about structures in the grand canyone etc. PLEASE LISTENNNNNNN!!!!! Alot of biblical scholars believe that the span between Genesis 1:1 and Genesis 1:2 is millions if not billions of years. Go open a bible and read it. 1:1 starts off saying how in the beginning god created the heavens and the earth? So why does Genesis 1:2 start over? Yes that is correct, go grab a bible, it then goes on to say he is doing it. Is this where god erased the dinosaurs and started over? Does this explain why the earth is sooooo 'old' who knows...it's called FAITH

...........WHAT!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

My 2 cents on this topic: If you KNOW that there is a god, good for you! If you KNOW there is no god, then good for you too, it must be nice to know something absolutlely. Me, I'm an agnostic, I don't know if there is or isn't a god, I just try to live my life as a decent human being. The golden rule is the best rule.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> If you want to argue with me, argue on what I have stated, not on bones, dinosaurs etc. Because I will simply come back to the "well whats more probable you are wrong or 1 in a google" If you want to argue with what someone else has stated then argue with them.


Ok, you want to hear an argument based on what you said, here goes: your entire 'story' is based on a faulty concept and philosophy... There is not 1 in a google chance to be born a human... There is 100% chance of being a human. Because humans are the only one's who can even ponder such a question, it is lost on any other life form. You didn't luck out by being born human, you just were born human, and thus have the ability to ponder such philosophical questions.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I knew someone would have a weak response. Comeon you mean to tell me I couldn't be like my uncle marvin? swinging tree to tree? That was pathetic bro, your big words that mean nothing.....Every scientist I have talked to about this insists it is luck, but you are your poor apparent education of philosophy appear to disagree with statistics?!!?!?!?...what the heck....

WHAT!!!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> I knew someone would have a weak response. Comeon you mean to tell me I couldn't be like my uncle marvin? swinging tree to tree? That was pathetic bro, your big words that mean nothing.....


Weak response? Are you kidding? Have you ever read a philosophy book or taken a philosophy course? Your entire premise is faulty. You seriously either just made sh*t up that sounded good on the surface, or you stole that example from somewhere else, but either way it does not stand up as sound reasoning.

Edit: HAHAHAH I am pathetic? My big words that mean nothing? What big words? "Ability" ? "Philosophy" ? It's pretty clear who is pathetic here.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> My 2 cents on this topic: If you KNOW that there is a god, good for you! If you KNOW there is no god, then good for you too, it must be nice to know something absolutlely. Me, I'm an agnostic, I don't know if there is or isn't a god, I just try to live my life as a decent human being. The golden rule is the best rule.












I feel the same way, I don't know or need to know if there is a higher being. I am pretty much not down with any "organized" religion


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

What are you talking about??? According to science all creatures are 'related' through evolution. okay...so why again could I have only been a human??? why could I not be a monkey again? because if I was a monkey I would be unable to ask the quesion 'why am I a monkey' you are desperate to look good, and failing.

quoting me laughing is helping you though...

I was refering to 'ponder' and 'philisophical' but whatever, if 'ability' is a big word, then yeah

try to make it personal, I like that

please explain more drawn out WHY it is not 1 in a google again, comeon or did darwin not answer that for you....Awwww


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mdrs said:


> Let me be that guy with a long drawn out respose:


You keep saying its luck, The only luck in human history is that we werent destroyed by now. There is no luck in evolution. Its very selective, everything thats happend has happend for a reason, inorder for our species to survive. I dont think i would be born a dog, for the simple fact that i dont believe in a soul. Im not Buddhist, and yes i know not all buddhist believe in a soul and reincarnation.

Now it is a small chance that life on another planet evolved to look anything like us. We've found life that can survive under pressure that would crush a human, and the heat would boil us. So life on other planets will have a very different appearence depending on the circumstances.

Theres things like if jupitor wasnt in our solar system, Earth would never had a chance to start life. Since jupitor was like a garbage disposal eating up all the comets and asteroids in the early solar system, like our shield. And is still doing so today. We've found other solar systems with gas giants in them aswell, so this factor could be very common in the universe.
But ow yes God works in mysterious, illogical, and inefficient ways

And yes faith, faith in a god is something you dont need, is erational, and pointless. I have faith in alot of things, but not a god.

"Faith in your senses."
If you were schizophrenic and saw people who others said did not exist, would you still believe your senses were totally reliable, in light of the new evidence?
With faith in a religion, your senses are thrown out the window, yet you continue to have your faith.

Try and give me an example of where you can have a logical statement with no evidence. I spent a while trying to think one up. If you're contravening the evidence you have, that's called retardation, delusion, or faith and sometimes 'hope'.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Ok, you want to hear an argument based on what you said, here goes: your entire 'story' is based on a faulty concept and philosophy... There is not 1 in a google chance to be born a human... There is 100% chance of being a human. Because humans are the only one's who can even ponder such a question, it is lost on any other life form. You didn't luck out by being born human, you just were born human, and thus have the ability to ponder such philosophical questions.


As far as we know no other animals an this planet can think of such thoughts. An eliphent or chimpanzee could be thinking even some basic thoughts beyond wheres my food, whers the p*ssy etc. etc. Theres just now ay to communicate. But the chances are slim. Because a complex language is thought to have given the human race the final push in the direction that led to civilization.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> Let me be that guy with a long drawn out respose:


You keep saying its luck, The only luck in human history is that we werent destroyed by now. There is no luck in evolution. Its very selective, everything thats happend has happend for a reason, inorder for our species to survive. I dont think i would be born a dog, for the simple fact that i dont believe in a soul. Im not Buddhist, and yes i know not all buddhist believe in a soul and reincarnation.

Now it is a small chance that life on another planet evolved to look anything like us. We've found life that can survive under pressure that would crush a human, and the heat would boil us. So life on other planets will have a very different appearence depending on the circumstances.

Theres things like if jupitor wasnt in our solar system, Earth would never had a chance to start life. Since jupitor was like a garbage disposal eating up all the comets and asteroids in the early solar system, like our shield. And is still doing so today. We've found other solar systems with gas giants in them aswell, so this factor could be very common in the universe.
But ow yes God works in mysterious, illogical, and inefficient ways

And yes faith, faith in a god is something you dont need, is erational, and pointless. I have faith in alot of things, but not a god.

"Faith in your senses."
If you were schizophrenic and saw people who others said did not exist, would you still believe your senses were totally reliable, in light of the new evidence?
With faith in a religion, your senses are thrown out the window, yet you continue to have your faith.

Try and give me an example of where you can have a logical statement with no evidence. I spent a while trying to think one up. If you're contravening the evidence you have, that's called retardation, delusion, or faith and sometimes 'hope'.
[/quote]

I wasn't saying 'evolution' is luck, I was asking you to examine the moment you were born and your chances of being a human. I have taken an astronomy course, but thanks for talking about jupiter for no apparent reason...is it still big? Anyways, please go back and explain why your chances were not 1 and a google of being a human, that is all, don't educate me on jupiter

whether or not an ant knows he is an ant, he is still an ant, as you would if you were an ant. Anyways, we are related to ants and everything else according to darwin so please tell me why your chances were not 1 in a google of being a human, that is it

thanks,

Kyle


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> I wasn't saying 'evolution' is luck, I was asking you to examine the moment you were born and your chances of being a human. I have taken an astronomy course, but thanks for talking about jupiter for no apparent reason...is it still big? Anyways, please go back and explain why your chances were not 1 and a google of being a human, that is all, don't educate me on jupiter
> 
> whether or not an ant knows he is an ant, he is still an ant, as you would if you were an ant. Anyways, we are related to ants and everything else according to darwin so please tell me why your chances were not 1 in a google of being a human, that is it
> 
> ...


Ok let me try and put my self in your philophical view. You believe because there are so many other animals in the world, its irrational to think that you lucked out and became a human, therfor being able to have those thoughts and think that, there bust be a powerfull being stepping in to improve those odds for you.

Just because you cant comprehend these large numbers, doesnt mean there must be a powerfull being at work. The earth is a speck in the universe. Its easy to understand why our human brains cant comprehend these numbers. We didnt evolve to understand them. We evolved to comprehend things on our scale. This is why its so hard for the human mind to comprehend quantum physics. Because we didnt evolve on the level of an atom, so its laws are mind boggling.

Just because you use the Occams razor way of looking at things, that being the simplest answer is the right answer, doesnt make it right.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> What are you talking about??? According to science all creatures are 'related' through evolution. okay...so why again could I have only been a human??? why could I not be a monkey again? because if I was a monkey I would be unable to ask the quesion 'why am I a monkey' you are desperate to look good, and failing.
> 
> quoting me laughing is helping you though...
> 
> ...


You are hilarious man, you started off making it personal by claiming that I was 'pathetic' using 'big words'. HAHAHA.

Seriously, if your best response to criticism is to completely ignore it and then attack me with even faultier logic then there is no point in even posting. I point out that you have no grasp of philosophy based on your 'story,' and throw in WHY, then the first thing you do is edit your first post and claim that I have no education in philosophy. Good one dude, I point out you're deficiency in education on the subject, and all you can come up with is to say is the exact same thing back at me - yet it's not true when you say it. You're backpedaling, and it shows.

Furthermore, I don't know what 'scientists' you have been talking to because no hypothesis, theory, or law in science is based on 'luck.'

Nor do I disagree with statistics. Yeah, the chances of any given life form being human are slim to none, but regardless, there ARE human life forms, and if you are one, you are only capable of understanding what it is to be human, and that is it. Period. Your chances of being human are 100%, because you are human. Pondering 'what could have been' is not going to prove anything.

And what the f*ck are you talking about in post #97? Seriously, "did darwin not answer that for you?" 
Seriously what the f*ck are you talking about? Where did that come from? You seem to be getting defensive, but you invited constructive criticism in your OWN POST. Quit trying to hide from addressing your faulty logic by changing the subject and talking about sh*t that nobody even brought up.

YOUR chances are 1 in 1 of being human, for the simple fact that YOU ARE HUMAN.
You address that statistically, 1 life form in 10x10^100 is **** sapiens. 
But this does not mean that you have 1 in 10x10^100 chance of being human when you are born. The fact that you can even ask that question is a result of you being human with higher brain function. If you were born anything else you would not be able to even think about such things, so the question is irrelevent.

Again, you never even answered my question. Have you ever taken a philosophy course? Or even higher level biology courses? Go ahead and answer before we discuss this any further, I'd like know we are on the same ground here before argueing philisophy and biology with a high school graduate. I'd rather argue about calculus with my 12 year old brother, and I'd get the same results.

Better yet, it's Friday night, I'm going to go get drunk and laid. Spend some time pondering that one.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Boozehoud:

You seem to be closer to seeing where I am comming from so I'll start where you left off. I am not saying that just because the massive amounts of animals THERE MUST be a higher being I was simply trying to provide you with the 'scientific' evidence, and although it's not necessarily evidence it is/are statistics. The fact is if you follow darwin then there is a 1 in a google chance, that is the stats, and that seems to be a little odd, does it not? That's where I posed the question "Is it luck" to be born a human, and the only answer is 'yes; for darwin followers, so I followed up with, what is more probable 'that a higher being stepped in (as you put it) or 1 in a google'. Not simplier is better, more what is rationale.

Enrigo:

You are not examining the question in the manner I am asking, either because you can't or because you refuse to and are looking for some loop-hole. I don't want you to PMS all night about this, I'm sure by now you are getting laid. But if your still around, there is a 1 in a google chance of being a human because there are living creatures roaming this planet Is your dog not alive? does he not think? cat? fish? Darwin's teachings are that we are related to all creatures among the earth, I agree that there was a 1 in 1 chance of me being a human, because it was gods plan, however you should not. And if you didn't get post #97 about Darwin I-T W-A-S A J-A-B A-T Y-O-U, sorry but some things apparently need to be spelt out for you.

Kyle

Normally the 'believers' get all flustered, it cracks me up that you are sooo angry, sorry you are so much wiser then I, you are your 12 year old brother, I'm going into Accounting (not as a brag or good/bad thing, I just am) so I don't take Biology, sorry. Anyways please examine the statistics for the next creature being created, not I nor you, but the chances before hand, good grief I feel like I've been going in circles, at least a couple here comprehend and the discussion can further. This is actually similar to my calc III class, where that kid in the back just doesn't get it and goes on a rant while the rest sit there waiting to move forward, and the teacher just can't spell it out for the one 'slower' or 'difficult' kid in the back who just won't be quite.

Now that pokes have been dealt lets move on with the arguement. We both (assuming) come from successful families, and realize the imortance of higher education. I'm sure we both have money/success and will live a good life. However, whether there are rags on my feet or a bentley in the driveway doesn't change the examination of whether there is a god or not. If you want to schedule a fight, schedule one, but lets talk about the topic, not petty, meaningless things.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> Boozehoud:
> 
> You seem to be closer to seeing where I am comming from so I'll start where you left off. I am not saying that just because the massive amounts of animals THERE MUST be a higher being I was simply trying to provide you with the 'scientific' evidence, and although it's not necessarily evidence it is/are statistics. The fact is if you follow darwin then there is a 1 in a google chance, that is the stats, and that seems to be a little odd, does it not? That's where I posed the question "Is it luck" to be born a human, and the only answer is 'yes; for darwin followers, so I followed up with, what is more probable 'that a higher being stepped in (as you put it) or 1 in a google'. Not simplier is better, more what is rationale.


That simply doesnt seem odd to me, The universe an incomprehendible large place. The fact that the odds are so outragous doesnt seem odd to me. To me it seems you have tried to cancel out the complexity of everything with a simple answer that god is in control and has a plan for everything, just leaving the complexity up to a god. 
You'd find this video really intresting, a dawkins speech to a university class titled "Queerer than we can suppose:the strangness of science"


sh*t forgot the link


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont know what i would be classified as. i dont believe in any one religion, but like to take certain aspects of many different religions to go about my day...but at the same time i never go to any churches, sinagogues, mosques, or scientology centres...

i usually just say that im athiest when ppl ask...but at the same time i kind of DO believe in some stuff...just not any single religion over others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Puff, I can imagine your travels have given you an interesting perspective on "religions". (No smartassness intended :laugh: )


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> a secular government isnt unconstitutional, if you understand what it means. It doesnt mean nobody who practices a religion cant be part of that government. It means that they arent aloud to use there religious views to impose laws. Like banning things like gay marriage. Right now Canada is doing really well with
> keeping religion out of government. Our neighbours to the south arent doing so well. Even know there constitution is litterd with things keeping religion seperate. Benjamin Franklin himself was an atheist. And i never said we should forbid people from having a religion, and nobody else did here either, and I havent ever heard somebody say that around the world. Other then a religion such as radical islam, who think its there duty to convert the world. Ow and the countless times in history where millions were killed on crusades.


allowing people freedom of faith means allowing people to use that faith and its principles to better your life. not allowing lawmakers to use their faith to influence how they prioritize and live their lives infringes on their freedom to practice that faith. frankly, i wouldn't respect anyone of any faith if they could just "flick a switch" and not "let their religion get in the way". if you're a true beliver, you can't separate those principles of behavior from how you live your life no matter how many times someone tries to force you.

and if you've "never heard anyone around the world" say that people shouldn't be able to practice religion, you need to actually read a little more of your friend dick dawkins. how about the special Wired did on him a bit ago? you might be suprised. but i doubt you'll let any of it through.

and by the way, "radical islam" is not a religion. islam, however, is a religion. and the crack about "crusades" was lame as if you added the casualties of all the crusades you STILL wouldn't come close to the number of casualties in the "secular wars".


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

If such odds don't astound you then ok...I was simply trying to play a different and original angle. To me it is all the more reassuring that something different is taking place, to others, I understand this may not be the case, but come on 1/google, jeez.

I noticed a while back the all-knowing 'piranha-man' was on here talking about how ridiculous god is for his way of doing things through the virgin mary, and christ, etc. 2 things.

1) according to christians god is all powerful and a million times wiser...why in the world would he seem ordinary to us???

2) maybe if you fully comprehended god you would think he is a 'freakazoid' who is to say god can't be peculiar in someones opinion? the all great Piranha man? lol

Kyle

Also the 'crusades' were mans downfall, not gods, just because a man screws up, doesn't mean god did. -or- maybe the crusades were the only way to preserve the truth.

By the way, dawkins couldn't hold Einstein's d*ck if he was taking a leak, and Einstein was the one who said there must be a god, due to the complexity of the eye ball, yeah thats right, Mr. E=mc*2 said there 'must be a god'


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

MDRS, if we allow religious people to use there religious laws, and impose them on the rest of us. What limits there laws? What stops them from saying its legal to stone there children to death for disobedience. How can we leave it up to them to pick and choose the laws of there religious text. 
Yes religious peope have abandoned those rediculous laws, but that just shows that as a whole throughout time they havent followed there own religion to the text.

And i said radical islam, because every person who is a muslim and lives the islam way of life doesnt feel the need to convert the world in the name of allah. But one estimate is 50% do

ow and ive watched dozens of dawkins videos and not a single time heard him mention we should force people to abandond religion. I have heard him say it should still be taught, and its an important part of the way of life for humans right now.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> By the way, dawkins couldn't hold Einstein's d*ck if he was taking a leak, and Einstein was the one who said there must be a god, due to the complexity of the eye ball, yeah thats right, Mr. E=mc*2 said there 'must be a god'


Religious people hate dawkins for what he speaks, And have no idea how brilliant his science actually is. I remember hearing that quote of einstein, but nobodys ever showed me it, with a source. Alot of quotes have been passed around with no source, therefor are bullshit.
Einstein was not religious, and the fact that quote mentions the eye ball shows me its not his. For one the eyeball isnt that complex. Einsten studied physics, not eyeballs. The eye is 1+1 compared to quantam mechanics.

Hers some quotes of einstein for you
"I cannot conceive of a personal God who would directly influence the actions of individuals, or would directly sit in judgment on creatures of his own creation. I cannot do this in spite of the fact that mechanistic causality has, to a certain extent, been placed in doubt by modern science. [He was speaking of Quantum Mechanics and the breaking down of determinism.] My religiosity consists in a humble admiration of the infinitely superior spirit that reveals itself in the little that we, with our weak and transitory understanding, can comprehend of reality. Morality is of the highest importance -- but for us, not for God.
-- Albert Einstein, from Albert Einstein: The Human Side, edited by Helen Dukas and Banesh Hoffman, Princeton University Press"

"I cannot conceive of a God who rewards and punishes his creatures, or has a will of the kind that we experience in ourselves. Neither can I nor would I want to conceive of an individual that survives his physical death; let feeble souls, from fear or absurd egoism, cherish such thoughts. I am satisfied with the mystery of the eternity of life and with the awareness and a glimpse of the marvelous structure of the existing world, together with the devoted striving to comprehend a portion, be it ever so tiny, of the Reason that manifests itself in nature.
-- Albert Einstein, The World as I See It"

"It was, of course, a lie what you read about my religious convictions, a lie which is being systematically repeated. I do not believe in a personal God and I have never denied this but have expressed it clearly. If something is in me which can be called religious then it is the unbounded admiration for the structure of the world so far as our science can reveal it."
-- Albert Einstein, 1954, from Albert Einstein: The Human Side, edited by Helen Dukas and Banesh Hoffman, Princeton University Press

http://www.positiveatheism.org/hist/quotes/einstein.htm

Einsteinism as its now called is the feeling of awe you get when looking down from the top of a mountain, and admiring the wonderfull world that were apart of, wich he felt. And seperated from religion


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

"God does not care about our mathematical difficulties. He integrates empirically."

"God is subtle but he is not malicious."

"I want to know God's thoughts; the rest are details."

the above were from http://rescomp.stanford.edu/~cheshire/EinsteinQuotes.html and references to god, seems to believe there is a god?

"Did you know it would take a minimum of a hundred years of Cray computer time, that's the largest computer in the world, to simulate what would take place in the eye every second?"

http://www.kent-hovind.com/quotes/sciencei.htm


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> "God does not care about our mathematical difficulties. He integrates empirically."
> 
> "God is subtle but he is not malicious."
> 
> ...


none of those einstein quotes have reference. so there bullshit!. Did you read the quotes that i posted? Religion has always opposed science, and einstein was a hero in his day, next to elvis. A religious person, or people felt it best to start the rumours that he was a christian. Wich got out of control, wich made him respond in the quotes that i showed you. 
The only religious feeling he got was love for nature and the structure of nature and the feeling he got from it. "Einsteinism" wich i also share with him

Like seriously, this is not a debatable subject, and if he didnt have these beliefs it wouldnt change my view on anything. If you want to learn about einstein his wikipedia article is really good 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein

ow and that webpage about those scientific facts are all complete bullshit
"Did you know there is no evidence for [the Big Bang] at all? " ya okkkkkkk

" Dinosaurs have four perfectly good legs and birds have two legs and two wings. So if he's going to turn into a bird his front legs are going to have to turn into wings [&#8230;.] Somewhere along the line they're going to be half leg and half wing. Which means now he can't walk anymore and can't fly yet."

you REALLY need to get your facts from somewhere else

The worlds super computers are in striking distance of reaching human BRAIN power, they've passed the work of the eye, plus the part of the brain that deals with the images the eye sends, motion and all the good stuff. The PS3 and XboX360 were the next step to having a personal computer as powerfull as the brain.

Wich will result in intelegent robots. And in essence, humans will become *GOD*


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I was quoting the site, not saying everything on the site should be understood as how I feel. As far as the big bang, so what...yeah I believe the universe was created somehow by god, and if we are starting to figuring out where/how, GREAT! I already stated how I feel concerning how old the earth, our solar system, and our universe is, when I was talking about the time span between Genesis 1:1 and 1:2, but you must have missed that. Creatures like dinosaurs and that obviously exsisted, but it really doesn't matter to me. Maybe evolution was a big part of gods first attempt/experiment or whatever you want to call it. I like radical ideas, that are not necessarily how I feel, just thoughts. The big picture, in Jesus, is what matters, but I have thoughts on every aspect you could bring up.

Kyle

I have to head off to bed, and will be busy most of the day tomorrow, but I will check back sometime this weekend, see ya guys later.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> I was quoting the site, not saying everything on the site should be understood as how I feel.


i was never sugesting you believe everything, i was quoting to show how retarded it is. That site must be a joke. If you believe even 1 thing your an idiot!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> I was quoting the site, not saying everything on the site should be understood as how I feel.


i was never sugesting you believe everything, i was quoting to show how retarded it is. That site must be a joke. If you believe even 1 thing your an idiot!
[/quote]

I don't know which site you are refering to, the Stanford site is the college's webpage, hence the 'edu', and the other site is just a collection of quotes and ideas, but anyways you sure have a lot of anger built up, don't worry, I'll pray for you









Kyle


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

10 Questions that every intelligent christian must answer.





How do we know that christinas are delusional?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I watched your 11 minute video on '10 questions every christian must answer' Quite frankly it was dissapointing I have been asked far harder and more difficult questions in person, easy conclusions can be drawn to all of those questions, half of which I have already pointed out without being asked. He could have least popped in a "Can god make a rock so heavy he can't lift it?" or a "Why is there a satan?" jeez, that would have been interesting, but those questions, BAH! childs play, especially for a 'note worthy' youtube/website put together. I'm not going to find a video on '10 questions every atheist must answer' but here is an age old one...

How does living matter come from non-living matter???

And don't hit me with what that guy did in that glass globe, the matter he created was in no way living, and every scientist knows that, no matter what he did to that globe he couldn't make life, so lets here the answer.

"Well, now, *eh hem* you see you have to draw some 'rational decision'" HAHAHAHA, you know? like the video says, comeon, you can do better. No one video, or person holds this ultimate essay or speech that is going to change everyones mind one way or another, otherwise we would all believe that one way already, so as I said it's not going to be worth it to try to find some ridiculous poorly put together pro-religion video to combat with your poorly put together anti-religion video.

Kyle


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

^^^ you obviosly missed the entire point of that video. You should have stopped reading when it said its for educated christians, its not ment for christians who can rationalize everything according to there belief.

and to aswer your question

It has been proven that basic organic compounds, such as carbon dioxide, ammonia and methane, when subjected to simulated lightning, will form into amino acids, which are the basic components of biochemistry.

Another investigation showed that a frozen block of hydrogen cyanide / ammonia solution, after several days, creates amino acid structures and adenine, one of the four compounds which, along with the sugar deoxyribose and phosphate units, make DNA

its only a matter of time before science can create a new single celled organism.

heres another question for you
Simple question. If Jesus had been the first man, instead of Adam, would not everything have worked out the way god supposedly desired?

Why didn't god just make Jesus the first man?

this is the last time i respond to you, The way you think is the complete opposite of mine. I want truth, you want to feel good. I want reason, you want your reason to be right. I want evidence, you want faith


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I guess, in reverse order, for you to say my thinking is completely opposite of yours is exactly what I am proud to say. 'Jesus' is often referred to as the second adam, man's down fall, and through trinity, "god saves the day" I can only assume, as I am not god, that perhaps god was hoping to show us that we could no do this alone, and what better way to show this then to let us have our chance. After we screw it up and are sins are mounting Jesus/God will step in and save us. Anyways - on to your first point now, Amino Acids are not life, please don't make them sound like they are, even my astonomy teacher was quick to admit that in no way are amino acids life, or "anywhere near it" your just making what they did do look bad by overstating what took place, I would love to see science create a single celled organism, but wait, 'its only a matter of time' I say these things light heartedly, but I'm starting to get the impression you are like irate about this, relax bro, I'm praying for you


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Boozehound - you can't reason with schizophrenics, why are you surprised to find out you can't reason with religious nuts? If someone has a mental defect that does not allow them to face reality, no amount of fact, reason, or logic is going to get them to abandon their blind, misinformed arguments. I know I said I didn't want to post until Kyle at least admitted to some education on the subject, but I felt it necessary to make one last comment after he quoted an Astronomy 'teacher' (High school?) to try and prove his point on a Biology subject. Which I guess essentially answered my original question - he has no business talking about this stuff, but if he feels the need I am not going to try and argue with him. Like I said, I'd rather argue over Calculus proofs with my 12 year old brother, and the results would be the same. Next time I will get my Geography professor to 'admit' that I am right about a Physics question.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> heres another clip of dawkins everybody should watch, its a 10 min interview. He has pretty much the exact same beliefs as i do
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyk4o_ric...he-god-delusion


Thank you, it was an interesting clip. Notice the the interviewers smirk as he says thank you to Dawkins at the end. He does this right after Dawkins says "I don't believe we are put here to be comfortable." Its interesting that he chose the words "put here" when he is an atheist. Also he gives his opinion on some sort of absolute purpose to why people are here which contradicts his beliefs.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

endrigo

My astonomy teacher was in college, though I don't think it really matters, and I just remember when he was discussing how life forms in solar systems and how he suggested what had be done to create amino acids, OOPS MY BAD, I guess I am totally unaware of the world arouond my and CRAZY, but he did go on to say that amino acids "are in no way life" sorry for quoting a college professor who certainly knew more about the matter then you do, I have lost my MIND! Why don't you argue the subject Enrigo? Your bashes about me aren't proving any point, except that of frustration, I happily answered his question concerning why Jesus wasn't the first man, but can one of you two self proclaimed 'wizards of biology' and 'smarter then thou' people please explain how living matter came about from non-living matter, is your explanation that a 'non-living' bolt of lighting hit a 'non-living' amino acids, and BOOM! we have life? I will be happy to exchange questions, if answers are revealed other then what I already know about some guy shocking a globe every now and then.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted but it's a 3 part interview with a very intelligent person(not john conner).Enjoy.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dude who cares if gods real.....u ppl are all crazy. It really only matters what you believe, why do you have to convert people to atheism. THen your only as bad as christians


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

omg, this has to stop.

Science has no place in religion and religion has no place in science. Definitely not when considering 'absolute truths'.

I think Dawkins to be brilliant, his 'selfish gene' text is a classic, but I think he assumes too much when it comes to issues of faith and religion.

It is insulting to both science and religion to put them up against each other. This is, was, and always will be 'intellectual masturbation' and nothing more. Absolutely not worthy of so much emotion.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

zippa said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but it's a 3 part interview with a very intelligent person(not john conner).Enjoy.


intresting. To me satanists arent as delusional as christians/jews/muslims. They claim there atheists yet they believe in super natural things. To me it just seems as simple as a rebellion againsts parents, culture, and religious society. I personaly think the human race would be better without putting so much belief or "faith" in something they have no proof of. And a person who can think up his own philosophy, and who doesnt need support of an organization is stronger, more rational person. Thanks for the links though


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but it's a 3 part interview with a very intelligent person(not john conner).Enjoy.


intresting. To me satanists arent as delusional as christians/jews/muslims. They claim there atheists yet they believe in super natural things. To me it just seems as simple as a rebellion againsts parents, culture, and religious society. I personaly think the human race would be better without putting so much belief or "faith" in something they have no proof of. *undefined* , and who doesnt need support of an organization is stronger, more rational person. Thanks for the links though
[/quote]

Interesting.
So what is your own personal philosophy and your core beliefs that is so unique to mankind?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Boozehound - you can't reason with schizophrenics, why are you surprised to find out you can't reason with religious nuts? If someone has a mental defect that does not allow them to face reality, no amount of fact, reason, or logic is going to get them to abandon their blind, misinformed arguments. I know I said I didn't want to post until Kyle at least admitted to some education on the subject, but I felt it necessary to make one last comment after he quoted an Astronomy 'teacher' (High school?) to try and prove his point on a Biology subject. Which I guess essentially answered my original question - he has no business talking about this stuff, but if he feels the need I am not going to try and argue with him. Like I said, I'd rather argue over Calculus proofs with my 12 year old brother, and the results would be the same. Next time I will get my Geography professor to 'admit' that I am right about a Physics question.


ya your right. Its a shame so much of the human population wasts so much of there brain power. The human mind is capable of so much more then just delusion, or as they like to call it "faith"


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I find it interesting that Anton Lavey would choose the word "Satan" for his beliefs...I understand the point that satan means to oppose but so many people with religious beliefs are quick to assume that the church of satan is about baby killing and worshiping the "devil".Then again the word satan has I'm sure helped draw attention to Lavey's beliefs against all religion as a whole.I simply found what that high priest had to say intriguing..He sure didn't seem to be the uneducated person so many have been quick to call atheist.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

If you haven't determined your own faith; you're wrong. If you have, you're right.

Think about it.

Pac


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder if Albert Einstein was a religious person.
I doubt it though, he probably was an atheist for being such an intelligent person.
Probably everybody with a PhD on this planet is an atheist. I heard atheists are real smart.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Round Head said:


> Probably everybody with a PhD on this planet is an atheist. I heard atheists are real smart.


Not even close to true. In trying to show how intelligent people who share your views are, you made a dumbassed statement--sigh--how ironic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Round Head said:


> I wonder if Albert Einstein was a religious person.
> I doubt it though, he probably was an atheist for being such an intelligent person.
> Probably everybody with a PhD on this planet is an atheist. I heard atheists are real smart.


Thats like saying all athiests are ignorant assholes. I do not believe that to be any more true or false then your statement (both are equally false :laugh: )


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Uncle Rico said:


> heres another clip of dawkins everybody should watch, its a 10 min interview. He has pretty much the exact same beliefs as i do
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyk4o_ric...he-god-delusion


Thank you, it was an interesting clip. Notice the the interviewers smirk as he says thank you to Dawkins at the end. He does this right after Dawkins says "I don't believe we are put here to be comfortable." Its interesting that he chose the words "put here" when he is an atheist. Also he gives his opinion on some sort of absolute purpose to why people are here which contradicts his beliefs.
[/quote]

ya its hard to find ways to explain yourself without useing the ideas layed out in religion, as an atheist. Ive never believed in a god yet i still find myself saying things like, thank god. lately ive been trying really hard to stop saying things like that


----------

